# shrink wrap soaps



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

Can you wrap them after 2-3 weeks and store them? Do they continue to "cure" when they are wrapped or do they need to sit out exposed to air all around? I use all GM in my soap and they are on drying racks, just want to free up some space. Thanks, Linda


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I would think that would depend on the type of shrinkwrap that you use. I have one that is pin-perforated (so small that you cannot see any holes or anything, but you can smell the soap through the wrap) but some are airtight and those for sure wouldn't work, since the point of curing is for moisture to evaporate out of the soap.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes after they are cured you can wrap them and store them. Nobody has the space to keep unwrapped soaps sitting around, and the soap looses it's scent on the outside of the bar (once you use it the water takes off the outside edge and the scent is back) so after a good cure, wrap them up and put them away. I use the flat rate boxes as stoarge boxes right now since they fit under beds and in closets  I now have my own 'storage building' a spare room at a family members house  Common soap room addition! Vicki


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

Well, the deal is, I generally let my soaps sit around for 5-6 weeks before I wrap and sell them. I was hoping to wrap them at 2-3 weeks and still not use them for 5-6 weeks. Any thoughts on that? I know with some of the soap..there is shrinkage and I have to hit it again with a heat gun to keep the wrap tight so somethin must be going on inside. I have a sleeve kind without pin holes. So to Vicki's statement...they are not completely cured at 2-3 weeks but can I package them then?


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

yes...


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Good to know.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I cut my shrink wraps down about 3/4 of an inch and when I shrink them, they are still open on one end. I always make it the right side...meticulous about symetry....It's really just a round hole about the size of a quarter, and people can sniff through that, and I've wrapped at 2 weeks plenty of times with no problems at all.


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Where do you all get your shrink wrap?

Vicki in NC


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

uline Vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I get tubing on a roll. Cut them on my paper cutter then seal one end on the impulse sealer. Shrinkwrapstore.com I think is where I got mine. Though the last roll came from another shop because they had bags I needed and their price was the same. Can't remember the name of it off the top of my head.


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks Ladies 

Vicki in NC


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

What is the correct size shrink wrap to buy for soap bars?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Depends on the size of your soap.


----------

